# heat lamp location for baby chicks



## Marissa_richmond

Hey everyone.
this is my first time ever having chickens. 

i just bought 6 little chicks and they are in an extra large dog crate right now. how far away or how close should the heat lamp be? its been a few hours and they are ever so slowly moving farther from the lamp. is it too far down?

its a 250 watt bulb. the dog crate is maybe a little over like 2ft tall and I have the lamp hanging about halfway in the create.


----------



## InnKeeper

It does look low, but you need a thermometer at chick level to be sure. It should read about 95 degrees at this age.


----------



## OliviaE

Ya it seems a little close to te ground...I would higher it and put a thermometer on the bottom. The temp should be 95....by the way....WELCOME TO THE WONDERFUL LAND IF CHICKENS!!! I also just got my first chicks ever!! And I also have 6 cuties! Have fun with them they r so fun!


----------



## Sundancers

The chicks will let you know ... if they cuddle they are cool, if they seek out the outer bands of the light they are hot. 

Move the light as needed ...

Best of luck!


----------



## farmhand

I found this on the internet.


----------



## Energyvet

Haha! I was thinking of that while I was reading. That exact picture! Woo Hoo for you!


----------



## farmhand

Energyvet said:


> Haha! I was thinking of that while I was reading. That exact picture! Woo Hoo for you!


I posted it first because you were too slow on your iphone 4.


----------



## Energyvet

That was me not the phone. I'm at fault being a faulty human. Not my marvelous iPhone!


----------



## Marissa_richmond

thanks everyone! they seem to be pretty comfortable in the middle of the cage for now.


----------



## VIVI

Happy chicks are quiet and are all over the brooder Hon. The light is a little low. Main thing wach for drafts or to hot.

VIVI


----------



## Marissa_richmond

should my lamp be in the corner, or the middle of the crate? i moved it up higher but its still in the corner


----------



## farmhand

Marissa_richmond said:


> should my lamp be in the corner, or the middle of the crate? i moved it up higher but its still in the corner


I would say it's not so important where you place the lamp, as how the chicks react to it. Listen for happy noises and chicks that are spread out. Look at that graph again posted in this thread.


----------



## DottieB

I have mine in a kennel like that. Room temperature averages 75 degrees. The first week my lamp was 3 feet high, I have been raising it ever since, I have it clipped to a ladder outside the kennel, never had it inside the kennel.

I cut boards around the sides to keep their pine chips in, unfortunately tonight we ran out and so they just have the newspaper to sleep on. My chicks love living inside the dog kennel. They are very happy chickens. =)


----------



## ReTIRED

THIS will take you a another posting of mine regarding this Subject:

*http://www.chickenforum.com/f38/chicks-3288/#post41094*

I neglected to mention that their area IS generally free-of drafts...._because _...it is shielded by 2 parts of my house ( in the corner of an L-shape...away from the prevailing winds. )

Bruce (ReTIRED)


----------



## Jason

Dottie, the roost is a nice touch.


----------



## DottieB

Jason said:


> Dottie, the roost is a nice touch.


Thanks, they love it and use it all the time.


----------



## babylard1

farmhand said:


> I posted it first because you were too slow on your iphone 4.


l o l


----------

